# Two men caught smuggling lizards at Perth airport



## Thyla (Oct 3, 2013)

So I'm terrible with law... $4000 per 'incident'... 30 lizards x $4,000 is $120,000. Is that their fine or is the 30 lizards considered an 'incident' so all up they will be fined $4000?

*Source:*
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-10-03/two-men-caught-smuggling-lizards-at-perth-airport/4996384


----------



## NickGeee (Oct 3, 2013)

all stumpy tails? never knew thee was such a market out there... 130000 for one animal?


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 3, 2013)

Thyla said:


> So I'm terrible with law... $4000 per 'incident'... 30 lizards x $4,000 is $120,000. Is that their fine or is the 30 lizards considered an 'incident' so all up they will be fined $4000?



""But Mr Jacob says that under the current State act, the men only face a maximum fine of $38,000 and he does not believe this is a big enough penalty.""



nickg said:


> all stumpy tails? never knew thee was such a market out there... 130000 for one animal?



""yet this entire yield could have got those smugglers $130,000""


All right there in the article.


----------



## Thyla (Oct 3, 2013)

I didn't want to be beaten to post so I skim read :S


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

Thyla said:


> I didn't want to be beaten to post so I skim read :S



Three cheers, you came first. Yay!
Asked questions already answered. Boo!


----------



## Thyla (Oct 3, 2013)

good journalism! what a nice surprise


----------



## cement (Oct 3, 2013)

Maybe as sushi they are worth a lot more?


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 3, 2013)

Ah So's


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Ha ha! Completely under the radar... very clever.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 4, 2013)

Hmmm... so there's your chance. The Minister suggests that WA needs to be brought into the 21st century by increasing penalties. He should laso be lobbied to bring WA keepers into the 21st century as well, and allow the collection and captive breeding of any and all species threatened by Cane Toads...

I don't like your chances though.

The quote from the customs official sounded like complete gobbledygook...

Jamie


----------



## Snowman (Oct 4, 2013)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Hmmm... so there's your chance. The Minister suggests that WA needs to be brought into the 21st century by increasing penalties. He should laso be lobbied to bring WA keepers into the 21st century as well, and allow the collection and captive breeding of any and all species threatened by Cane Toads...
> 
> I don't like your chances though.
> 
> ...



This ^^^^

Jamie can you believe that none of the newly added species can be imported or wild collected still? I tried to get an import permit to bring in boiga and I'm being held up as they say that they are writing new quarantine procedures for the importation of them. 
Wonder what that means? 3-6 months at $$$$ in the hands of who??? Had to cancel my order and lose my deposit because of the delay...


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Snowman*, The reason is that they expect people to do their given job and do things like re-writes in whatever time is left. They are so under-funded they cannot even afford new batteries for the calculator to work out the fines.

Blue


----------

